# EPDM an Beton befestigen



## markes (7. März 2011)

Hallo,
Suche ein Mittel wie ich am besten EPDM-Folie an Beton befestige. 
Der alte Teich ist etwa 25 Jahre alt und soll mit der Vergrößerung zusammen mit der Folie verklebt werden. 

Würde innotec helfen?

Gruss markus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Da kann grundsätzlich nur der Folienhersteller helfen:
Die Trelleborg-Folie, die ich als Flachdachisolierung habe, kann z.B. einfach verklebt werden.

Das soll wasserdicht werden?


----------



## RKurzhals (7. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Markus,
EPDM-Folie ist wie "Fahrradschlauch" zu kleben. Für Dein Anliegen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
direkt verkleben mit der "vollen Palette" (nach Abwaschen und Trocknen mit Lösemittel behandeln, dann Primer, und zum Schluss mit EPDM-"Kleber", über gut 10 cm Breite auf der ganzen Länge, und auch gut zusammendrücken wie bei PVC. Als zweites gibt es auch "selbstklebende" Streifen, wo nur die Lösemittelvorbehandlung nötig ist ("Aufrauhen" wie bei kleinen Löchern im Fahrradschlauch ist wohl nicht so die Alternative). Die "Zutaten" gibt es bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie z. B. Koihändlern.


----------



## markes (8. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

was empfiehlst du für lösemittel, primer und kleber?

Gruß Markus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Ich empfehle dir DRINGEND, den Folien-Hersteller zu befragen,
sonst wird´s zur unberechenbaren Lotterie:
EPDM ist nicht EPDM!


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Peter und Markus,
ich empfehle die einschlägigen Angebote der Koi- oder Teichfolienhändler des Vertrauens. Am besten ist freilich der, von dem Du die Folie bezogen hast, oder der, wo die gleiche Qualität angeboten wird... . 
Garantien gibt es für die Verklebung eh' keine, damit sind solche Vorgaben nicht ein Muss. Rein chemisch unterscheiden sich die im Teichbau verwendeten EPDM-Folien ein wenig (da bin ich kein Profi), das Grundrezept ist aber dennoch das Gleiche: mit Schwefel ausvulkanisierte Butadien-Coploymere (Ethylen/Propylen). Die "Verklebung" ist damit der gleiche Vorgang, auch die Chemikalien unterscheiden sich nur geringfügig. Die "Streifen" zwischen den beiden vorbehandelten Folien sind dabei wichtig, da die beiden Folien sich nicht direkt "verkleben" lassen. Hier im Internet findest Du beispielsweise die Anleitung für Firestone-EPDM-Folien.
Ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren, sollte es hier unerwartete Unverträglichkeiten geben. Beachtenswert finde ich noch die Gefährlichkeit der verwendeten Chemikalien. Mit "blanker Haut" und erst recht in geschlossenen Räumen sollte man nicht zu lange damit hantieren. Draußen sollte man auf wärmeres Wetter warten.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Rolf,
schau mal genau hin... 
er will da nicht Folie mit Folie verbinden... er will EPDM mit Beton verbinden...(siehe auch den "Bombentrichter"-Beitrag von ihm, wo Du auch schon gepostet hast.)

Oder ist mir irgend ein Detail bei seinen Beschreibungen entgangen?


----------



## markes (9. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Genau richtig mit dem Beitrag. 

Es ist eine Firestone Folie der Firma Oase. 

Gruß Markes


----------



## RKurzhals (10. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Andreas,
danke für den Hinweis!  Da bin ich ein wenig daneben mit meinem Beitrag gewesen... .
Wenn der Betonteich einen Wasserstand unterhalb Betonkante hat, dann reicht es, die Folie über die Kane zu legen. Aus optischen Gründen kann man die Folie ja übermörteln... .
Im anderen Falle sollte kein Wasser unter der Folie hindurchlaufen. Die billigste Version:
Plastikstreifen über der Folie in den Beton dübeln, aus Richtung Betonteich davor! (aber unterhalb des Plastikstreifens) eine Dichtungsnaht aus Innotec (o. ä.) anbringen. Damit diese elastische Dichtung funktioniert, auf die Innotec-Wurst die Folie legen, und dann die Schrauben durch die Folie in die Dübellöcher schrauben (nur ganz locker!). Erst einige Stunden später, wenn die Dichtmasse "ausgehärtet" ist, die Schrauben festziehen!
Das ist für große Längen leider sehr fummelig, aber sicher. Rahmendübel erübrigen sich, Edelstahlschrauben würde ich bevorzugen. Die Schraubenköpfe selber werden mitunter auch noch mal "eingedichtet", aber das ist eine Glaubensfrage, und nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## markes (16. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Ich denke der Beton wird nach dieser Zeit nicht mehr sehr haltbar für Dübel sein. Gerade wenn
Dieser evtl. Porös durchs Wasser geworden ist. Weiß nicht mal genau ob der innotec Kleber auf beiden Materialien hält.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Markus,
Innotec wirkt auch wie ein "flexibler Silikonring", und kann auch auf diese Weise durch dauerhaften Druck von außen (z. B. Schrauben in einem Folienflansch, oder die Leistenschrauben) Materialien dichten, mit denen es sich nicht verbindet.
Wenn Du aber fürchtest, dass Schrauben im Beton nicht verankert werden können, oder dieser über das Dübelloch hinaus reißt, dann ist es wohl schade um Arbeiten in diese Richtung. 
Dübel kann man auch einkleben in poröse Materialien (da gibt es von vielen Herstellern Lösungen). Was meint das Forum zur Behandlung eines Teils des Betons mit Flüssigfolie? Auf diese Weise würde man einen glatten Untergrund hinkriegen, auf dem man die Folie besser fixieren kann (und man braucht trotzdem eine Dichtung dazwischen - Innotec o. ä.).
Auf diese Weise kann man auch in altem Beton arbeiten.
Mal die andere Frage: Ist Dein Betonbecken so groß, und auch dicht, dass sich solch ein Aufwand lohnt?


----------



## Limnos (16. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hi

 Ich weiß nicht um welche Größen es sich beim Betonteich und dem Folienanschlussteich handelt, aber die sicherste Methode wäre eine Folie zu kaufen, die beide Teile in einem Stück auskleidet. Damit wäre man auf der sicheren Seite.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (17. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*



Limnos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht um welche Größen es sich beim Betonteich und dem Folienanschlussteich handelt, aber die sicherste Methode wäre eine Folie zu kaufen, die beide Teile in einem Stück auskleidet. Damit wäre man auf der sicheren Seite.


Hallo Wolfgang,
sowas mit 'teilweise Auskleidung' habe ich heute auch von einem GFK Teichbauer gesagt bekommen... 
Ich wollte seine Meinung und seinen Preis für eine Vergrößerung meines Teiches hören.
Das hat dann doch schon ganz schön Ernüchtert 

Er schlug dan vor, das man Folie in den GFK bereich legen könnte... mit 50-60cm Überhang.

Wird das durch Wasserdruck und ggf. Substrat so dicht, dass man sich da kein Kopfzerbrechen machen muss, oder ist es ein Dauerrisiko für Undichtigkeit?
Mein Kopf sagt mir 'nicht dicht'


----------



## Limnos (17. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hi Andreas

Ich glaube Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich schlug vor, den gesamten Betonteich *und* den neuen mit *einem einzigen* Stück Folie neu auszulegen Eine Anbindung der Folie nur an den Betonrand halte ich für nicht praktikabel oder sehr störanfällig. Man denke nur daran, dass bei Befüllen des neuen Teichs Zugkräfte an der Folie auftreten. Oder, wenn man erst weitgehend befüllt und die Folie dann erst an den Betonteich "kleben" will, werden einem sicher böse Falten die Aufgabe sehr schwer machen. Es wäre wohl machbar, wenn der neue Teich 10-30 cm höher läge (durch Verwendung des Aushubs für die Umrandung, dann könnte man mit einem Überlauf aus Folie das Wasser in den tiefer gelegenen Betonteich rinnen lassen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2011)

*AW: EPDM an Beton befestigen*

Hallo Andreas, 
beim einfachen Darüberlegen würde ich auch wie Wolfgang sagen : "nicht dicht", selbst wenn Du das ohne Falten hinbekommen würdest... . Die Fläche unter der Folie wird mit der Zeit auch von Wurzeln unterwandert werden, die dann noch besser saugen.... .


----------

